# i'm so happy!



## madeinbrklyn (Oct 24, 2011)

So I've been doing this diet called "The 17 day diet" for about 3 months now and I've lost 40 pounds! I'm so happy! I know that a lot of people say diets aren't really good, but I'm considering this more as a lifestyle change. I was always chubby as a kid, and it's stuck with me since. I never really thought I'd be able to lose this much weight, I'm so proud of myself. I have about 60 more pounds till I reach my goal!!


----------



## User38 (Oct 24, 2011)

wow.. congratulations and keep up the good work!


----------



## litelity (Oct 24, 2011)

Yay! Congratssss! Super happy for you!
  	I think diets with moderation that takes into account your needed daily nutrition intake is never bad.
  	So if you said it's about lifestyle change, then I'm sure you're on the right track!
  	Congrats! Keep the healthy lifestyle, girl! More power to you! ;D


----------



## madeinbrklyn (Oct 24, 2011)

litelity said:


> Yay! Congratssss! Super happy for you!
> I think diets with moderation that takes into account your needed daily nutrition intake is never bad.
> So if you said it's about lifestyle change, then I'm sure you're on the right track!
> Congrats! Keep the healthy lifestyle, girl! More power to you! ;D



 	^ Thank you!


----------



## writerlilly (Sep 28, 2012)

Good job. Keep it up!


----------



## Kathniss08 (May 5, 2014)

Wow! I am so glad to see people who had already lose weight. It really gives motivation that I can also do it. Can you please explain more the diet you had taken? What are the exercise that you had done? If you don't mind, can you post before and after pictures of you? Thanks in advance!


----------

